# WQHD, 144Hz, IPS Panel (+ FreeSync) Monitor gesucht.



## Aarox (25. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Monitor mit den im Titel genannten Eigenschaften. Das herausfinden der optimalen PC Kompenenten sowie Tastatur war kein Problem. Jedoch bin ich bei den Monitoren ein wenig überfordert.
Zurzeit nutze ich einen Samsung S24F350FHU und möchte diesen als zweiten Monitor weiterverwenden jedoch als Gaming Monitor einen mit WQHD sowie 144Hz nutzen.
FreeSync wäre als zusatzfeature ganz nett aber ist eh meistens dabei (oder kostet nicht viel extra). 

Hatte den BenQ Zowie XL2730 sowie den ACER XF270HUA im Auge, jedoch wenn man sich die 1-2 Sterne Bewertungen ansieht dann merkt man schnell, dass die Monitore am Anfang gut sind aber (auf Dauer) Fehler in der Darstellung sowie Ghosting etc. bekommen. Möchte den Monitor dann schon einige Jahre nutzen und nicht immer alle zwei Jahre einen neuen kaufen.

Gibt es da noch Alternativen?

Über jede Antwort/Empfehlung freue ich mich. 

CPU: Ryzen 1600
GPU: RX 580 8GB (ja muss wahrschienlich bei WQHD die Details herunterschrauben aber das ist kein Problem für mich denn ich möchte einen Monitor für die Zukunft kaufen, deswegen 1440p)


----------



## azzih (25. August 2018)

Hab den hier und bin sehr zufrieden: Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €' '428,98 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
144Hz, gutes Bild, keine Pixelfehler, kaum Displayrand dadurch sehr schick, und für IPS ganz normales Reaktionsverhalten. Viele Shops verkaufen den wohl nicht mehr, hab meinen vor 4 Monaten für 400€ bekommen.


----------



## Darkseth (25. August 2018)

Aarox schrieb:


> GPU: RX 580 8GB (ja muss wahrschienlich bei WQHD die Details herunterschrauben aber das ist kein Problem für mich aber möchte einen Monitor für die Zukunft kaufen, deswegen 1440p)


Sehr gute Entscheidung  Seh ich genau so!
Aber gerade hier sollte Freesync definitiv dabei sein, weil da hast du dann immer ein recht flüssiges Bild.

Wenn es IPS sein soll, gibt es laut Geizhals filter nur 3 aktuell: Produktvergleich Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx, ASUS MG279Q, Eizo Foris FS2735 Geizhals Deutschland

Der Eizo ist VIEL zu überteuert dafür, dass er Freesync hat.
Der Asus hat ne völlig lächerliche, unbrauchbare Range von 35-90 Hz (soll wohl "tricks/Mods/hacks" geben, womit man das erhöhen kann, google mal).

Ich persönlich würde daher am ehesten den Acer probieren.


@ deine 1-2 sterne: Sowas kommt nicht plötzlich oder über Zeit. Das ist ein defekt. Die Bilddarstellung ist in der Regel in 10 Jahren genau so, wie am ersten Tag. Solange nichts "kaputt" geht.


----------



## Aarox (26. August 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Viele Shops verkaufen den wohl nicht mehr, hab meinen vor 4 Monaten für 400€ bekommen.



Vereinzelt findet man ihn noch für 430€ in diversen Shops. Danke


----------



## Aarox (26. August 2018)

Dachte mir halt, bevor ich mir einen perfekten Monitor für die jetzige Karte kaufe, könnte ich mir auch gleichen einen etwas besseren für die Zukunft gönnen.

Navi AMD Karten kommen ja schon nächstes Jahr.

FreeSync erwähnte ich nicht extra, da das e einem immer „kostenlos“ mitgegeben wird. 
Ausnahme natürlich der Eizo. Da bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Der macht glatt GSync Monitoren Konkurrenz.

Ich dachte IPS Panels sind besser als TN!? Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Bin ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet. 

Wegen den 1-2 Sterne Bewertungen: Wunderte mich nur extremst, dass bei vielen die genannten Fehler nach paar Monaten oder kurz nach der Garantiezeit auftratten. Das hatte einen bitteren Beigeschmack. :-/


----------

